# Rod Holders



## Camo Toe (Jul 8, 2016)

What has the members here at OGF built/ construct to use as trolling rod holders? Post a pic of your hardware.

I have an old and don't want to drop several hundred dollars on tracks and tubes. I have limited space in my 16' boat, but the ability to build just about anything.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Check out Down East rod holders. They come in clamp on and bolt on styles. Sometimes you can get some good deals on used ones on Ebay.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Agree with Meats52. I have a two sets that I've been using for over 20 years. Tough as nails, and you don't have to worry about temperature making them brittle or soft.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I made a set of these for my first boat and they worked well. they weren't pretty but very functional.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I ran cabelas Quickdraw rodholders for several years and they worked well. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Wish I could help ya on that


----------



## Camo Toe (Jul 8, 2016)

My twin!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Years ago, I took PVC and cut it to length for rod holders. Then took a 2x4 and mounted six PVC rod holders to it. I then took U bolts and bolted the 2x4 across the stern of my boat to the cleats on either side with wing nuts. that way I could remove it when needed. It was an inexpensive setup.


----------



## Camo Toe (Jul 8, 2016)

I changed the interior of my boat around, so I just mounted Scotty holders. Four mounted to interior and two by motor. Rod master II and spinner holders for the inside, depending on the type of fishing. Two rocket launcher by the transom.

I planned out holders using Superstruts with 2" conduit. I still may build some for rod storage during transit.


----------

